# Your favourite BL novel?



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok guys what is your favourite BL novel. Mine is Know no fear. The first BL novel i ever read and it was an amazing read. Its actually my favourtie novel of all time. Also has anyone read fire warrior? I like the tau and am nostalgic for that terrible game lol, so can anyone recomend it?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Son of Horus and Sabbat Martyr. 

Edit: Eisenhorn as well, it being the first book I'd read that really pulled off a first person perspective and just the incredible way that Abnett brought the Imperium to life like no other novel had before really, showing the Imperium at street level, not in a warzone or with chaos, deamons, orks, tyranids or others.


----------



## dmcwarhammer (Sep 24, 2014)

I have only read 13 BL novels, but so far my favorite is Xenos. I am a huge detective science fiction fan, and although I love the Space Marine stuff, Xenos particularly resonated with me.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tie between The Talon of Horus and Void Stalker, both are just fantastic.

Honourable mention to Fire Caste, very atmospheric and very dark.


LotN


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Legion, A Thousand Sons and Betrayer are the shortlist 

They're three books that really inspired me to start an army of the three featured legions. I went with the Alpha Legion but it was such a close call... 

I wouldn't want to choose a single favourite of the three. I've read Legion twice, am re-reading ATS now and will get round to Betrayer eventually. I raced through them originally so it's difficult to select one.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Daemon World by Ben Counter. Epic battles between various Chaos factions tend to make much better reading than Space Marines discussing their unshakeable faith and polishing their power armour :biggrin:


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Garviel loken. said:


> Ok guys what is your favourite BL novel. Mine is Know no fear. The first BL novel i ever read and it was an amazing read. Its actually my favourtie novel of all time. Also has anyone read fire warrior? I like the tau and am nostalgic for that terrible game lol, so can anyone recomend it?


Have you read many BL novels? I only ask as Know No Fear would not make my top 30..


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

A tie between the Eisenhorn/Ravenor trilogies. Domestic 40k is usually much more appealing to me. I want more.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Paceyjg said:


> Have you read many BL novels? I only ask as Know No Fear would not make my top 30..


Many of the HH novels, and a bunch of 40k. I thought knf was the perfect read. Action, great characters, great atmosphere.It really changed the way the ultramarines are percieved.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> Also has anyone read fire warrior? I like the tau and am nostalgic for that terrible game lol, so can anyone recomend it?


Read it, beat the game; and to be quite honest while the game and book are bad I would recommend the game. The gameplay is generally terrible but they get weapons right for the most part (plus that game had rail rifles long before they were in the codex.)


For me, my favorite novel has to be the anthology Let the Galaxy burn if for nothing else but _The Wrath of Kharn_.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a bit much to pick just one. Ask me tomorrow and I might give you a different asnswer, but...

I still love _Lord of the Night_ (the book, not our esteemed fellow member). _The First Heretic_ would have to be my favourite HH novel. _Stormcaller _ has recently jumped to near the top of my list as well. 




darkreever said:


> For me, my favorite novel has to be the anthology Let the Galaxy burn if for nothing else but The Wrath of Kharn.


Oooh, yeah, that was a good one. Kharn's kill clock was a nice touch. It also has _Hell in a Bottle_, one of the best shorts I've read.




Garviel loken. said:


> It really changed the way the ultramarines are perceived.


Considering the below quote, how can you make that statement if it's the very first exposure you had to the smurfs? You never knew how they were perceived up to then.


Garviel loken. said:


> The first BL novel i ever read and it was an amazing read.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

darkreever said:


> Garviel loken. said:
> 
> 
> > Also has anyone read fire warrior? I like the tau and am nostalgic for that terrible game lol, so can anyone recomend it?
> ...


So the book is no good?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's a bit much to pick just one. Ask me tomorrow and I might give you a different asnswer, but...
> 
> I still love _Lord of the Night_ (the book, not our esteemed fellow member). _The First Heretic_ would have to be my favourite HH novel. _Stormcaller _ has recently jumped to near the top of my list as well.
> 
> ...


While it was my fire bl novel, it wasn't my first expeirience with warhammer. I had been playing TT long before the books.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> So the book is no good?


Well it does result in a firewarrior, on his first mission, getting corrupted by Khorne. There are some good elements to it, and a ton of liberties taken (though nothing as bad as backflipping terminators.)


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

darkreever said:


> Garviel loken. said:
> 
> 
> > So the book is no good?
> ...


Tau were my first army so I'm super nostalgic for them. I may order it just to ease my heart


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Huh... I'd forgotten about Daemon World. It was the first BL book I read and I really liked it the two times I read it

The First Heretic is amongst my favourites. One of the HH books I blazed through so quickly I remember few of the details, but the fact I got through it so fast despite it being a legion I don't like much (even though they were my 4th ed army) means I must have been really into it. The HH books dealing with the initial fall of legions and the major events that have long been part of the lore (the WB being criticised by the Emperor) tend to be the better ones- I wish they'd get on with more of that sort of thing rather than seemingly inconsequential books like the last two.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Betrayer I think. Honestly the BL are little more than pulp fiction and don't tend to stick in my mind for particularly long in regards to best books. Betrayer, and Prince of Crows were the last two that I properly enjoyed, and have stuck with me, although short of a few highlights, i can't remember that much.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

The Talon of Horus
Ahriman: Exile
Eisenhorn
Ravenor

That's the reverse order I read them. Probably the order of my preference, but it's been a long time since I read the Inquisitors. But I'd never argue with anyone who says any of them are the best BL book of all.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Space Wolf (William King)

Eisenhorn
Ciaphas Cain


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Garviel loken. said:


> Tau were my first army so I'm super nostalgic for them. I may order it just to ease my heart


Let me introduce you to an invention called the public library. When you want to read a book but are not sure about forking out cash.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's been a while since I read a BL book. I listen to them instead and I think some books lend themselves better to audio than to visual. 

Know no Fear is by far the best book on Audio. The way the story is told is perfect for it and the reader is excellent as well. 

I'm still waiting to get my hands on the unabridged audio for Galaxy in Flames which isn't possible legally it would seem. Managed to get Horus Rising and False gods but I want to listen to the whole lot in one hit and then I suspect the trilogy will over take KNow no Fear.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Stephen74 said:


> Garviel loken. said:
> 
> 
> > Tau were my first army so I'm super nostalgic for them. I may order it just to ease my heart
> ...


Are you drunk. No public library would have that book


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Stephen74 said:


> Let me introduce you to an invention called the public library. When you want to read a book but are not sure about forking out cash.



Dumbest post ever.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cadian Blood. Love that book, though mine is probably in need of retirement. Close second would probably be Prospero Burns. After that? Maybe a Thousand Sons or Battle of the Fang.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Talon of Horus
Prospero Burns
Helsreach


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_Enforcer_
_Prospero Burns_
_The Emperor's Gift_ (can't wait to get my hands on the Talon of Horus, mind...)
_Best of Hammer & Bolter: Volume 1_


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Skavenslayer


----------

